

Hello Dave. I control your thermostat. Google’s Nest gets hacked - ghosh
http://venturebeat.com/2014/08/10/hello-dave-i-control-your-thermostat-googles-nest-gets-hacked/

======
upofadown
If you use your new found power over a thermostat to actually change something
about the occupants environment your hack will be immediately detected and
corrected. So you only get to use your power once.

For embedded systems that control a real life processes, security weaknesses
are just another form of unreliability. In the end it doesn't really matter
that someone, somewhere caused your pipes to burst. The real issue was that
software was allowed to do that in the first place. No one cares that you made
a funny display...

------
thrillgore
I love Nest's response where they suggested buying a Dropcam to fix the
problem. That's hilarious.

